# Opinions on Best Crate Brand



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I currently have a Midwest Life Stages crate with the double door and like it. I am getting a new puppy and was wondering people's opinions on this crate. Also, if there is another crate that is preferred, I would love to know that as well.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

www.valuecrate.com The best crates we've ever had and much less than the Midwest crates we bought at Petsmart.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

For a wire crate, you can't beat ValueCrate imo (www.everila.com) - they are about 60% of the price of Midwest Life Stages, and the quality is just as good.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I have never heard of the brand. Thanks for the feedback. I will look into it. Anyone else want to weigh in?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Funny that we both recommended the same crates and company but with different site addresses. I know that many here have used the Value Crates.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't like wire crates.

My dogs have XL Petmate Carriers. One time, both dogs and a 10 year old were in there with the door closed so there's plenty of room LOL.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This was one we were considering earlier this year:
Costco - Majestic Pet

How does it stack up to a value crate?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> This was one we were considering earlier this year:
> Costco - Majestic Pet
> 
> How does it stack up to a value crate?


The 42" 3 dr Value crate is 59.99 with 14.00 shipping. Total 73.99

Dog Crate Cage Kennel With Top Quality and Wholesale Prices


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The 42" 3 dr Value crate is 59.99 with 14.00 shipping. Total 73.99
> 
> Dog Crate Cage Kennel With Top Quality and Wholesale Prices


I"m not concerned with cost, but quality and durability. We have a large plastic crate but I was thinking of something with more visibility for Future Puppy. I'd prefer it to hold up really well.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

It seems like a great value. The website states that it manufactures these crates for large retailers so I would assume that these are the same as you see in pet stores without the markup and brand name added on. 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

elegant wood dog crates and interior pet cages

This one is the ultimate for me when Future Puppy is older.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooooh!! I like that one!! It's like a crate but an end table!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I"m not concerned with cost, but quality and durability. We have a large plastic crate but I was thinking of something with more visibility for Future Puppy. I'd prefer it to hold up really well.


 
Anne we have 4 or 5 Midwest Crates and the ones we've bought from Value Crate are SO much nicer.... no comparison, and SO much cheaper. I like the wire crates for ventilation. We use one of the plastic ones in the car for our old aussie but for in the house I like the wire ones.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne we have 4 or 5 Midwest Crates and the ones we've bought from Value Crate are SO much nicer.... no comparison, and SO much cheaper. I like the wire crates for ventilation. We use one of the plastic ones in the car for our old aussie but for in the house I like the wire ones.


I'm not interested in Midwest. The one I was looking at is by Majestic, or are they the same company? Majestic has their own website but maybe the two are the same or related somehow?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know about Majestic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looked at the Majestic site.... they certainly look like the Value Crate. When the time comes, you're more than welcome to tour Cody's abode.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Funny that we both recommended the same crates and company but with different site addresses. I know that many here have used the Value Crates.


Yeah, I think they are one and the same company. I purchased one about a month ago from www.valuecrate.com and it was branded as Everila.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Seeing if anyone else would like to weigh in on this.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just bought two crates from Value Crate and set them up over the weekend. They're super easy to put together - no tools required. I bought the 42" with 2 doors and a divider. They seem to be very nice quality and at a great price too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Another question that might be relevant in crate buying: should I consider the two door or the three door? Pros/cons? 

I saw another crate that opens up on the long end, with plastic sides. It got mixed reviews. Anyone use one of these with a Golden puppy?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought a three door crate (value crate) when I got Calvin and Hobbes. I put the divider in the middle (made the third door inoperable). I like it as I could get one pup out at a time, and have them in the same crate with their own space. Worked great!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

like the three door option...you get both door-swing options!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I don't like wire crates.
> 
> My dogs have XL Petmate Carriers. One time, both dogs and a 10 year old were in there with the door closed so there's plenty of room LOL.


 
I bought a Petmate for Frankie after he got his jaws stuck to his wire crate. Unfortunately we no longer have Frankie and I just took the crate apart.
The Petmate was easy to put together and strong, it is also a XL with lots of room.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Another question that might be relevant in crate buying: should I consider the two door or the three door? Pros/cons?
> 
> I saw another crate that opens up on the long end, with plastic sides. It got mixed reviews. Anyone use one of these with a Golden puppy?


I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Jeep crate that opens up on the side like a garage door and on each end. It also has wheels on the bottom just like luggage so it's easy to maneuver. The crate is plastic & metal. I must admit that I've never used the crate in the house for any puppy but it's definitely the one the boys prefer in the vehicle and the fastest one gets the Jeep crate! Thai, now a year old, preferred the Jeep crate from Day 1!


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Ever have a puppy get diarrhea? While I originally wanted a wire/metal crate, I'm glad I listened to my wife and got a plastic one. Seriously...the diarrhea that Butter had this morning would not have been contained by one of those wire kennels (it was literally up the sides and on the wire grate/windows). 40 minutes spent cleaning out a kennel and puppy > 1+ hr spent carpet cleaning, cleaning walls, AND cleaning puppy. Just my $.02...

I made the mistake of buying a XL size crate right off the bat. It was too small by the time he hit seven months. Depending on how your dogs lays/sleeps, an XL might be big enough though.

I got this one. It was on sale for ~$170 when I got it though. 
Petmate Traditional Giant Portable Vari Kennel Crates - Giant Breed Vari Kennel from petco.com


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sterling Archer said:


> Ever have a puppy get diarrhea? While I originally wanted a wire/metal crate, I'm glad I listened to my wife and got a plastic one. Seriously...the diarrhea that Butter had this morning would not have been contained by one of those wire kennels (it was literally up the sides and on the wire grate/windows). 40 minutes spent cleaning out a kennel and puppy > 1+ hr spent carpet cleaning, cleaning walls, AND cleaning puppy. Just my $.02...
> 
> I got this one. It was on sale for ~$170 when I got it though. I made the mistake of buying a XL size crate right off the bat. It was too small by the time he hit seven months.
> 
> Petmate Traditional Giant Portable Vari Kennel Crates - Giant Breed Vari Kennel from petco.com


My dog has had this crate since he was about 4 or 5 months old. There was a time when he had Giardia and cleaning poop off the plastic was SUPER easy.

Plus it's big enough that if he does get sick (which he hasn't in like 3 or 4 years but you never know) he can easily move to one side or the other.

I also think the "closed in" makes him feel safer. He lays in there ALL the time. Even when we're home he's in his "house" sleeping with the door open.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> My dog has had this crate since he was about 4 or 5 months old. There was a time when he had Giardia and cleaning poop off the plastic was SUPER easy.
> 
> *Plus it's big enough that if he does get sick (which he hasn't in like 3 or 4 years but you never know)* *he can easily move to one side or the other.*
> *
> I also think the "closed in" makes him feel safer. *He lays in there ALL the time. Even when we're home he's in his "house" sleeping with the door open.


Yup. Until this weekend (it happened Saturday night too), Butter had never been sick (10 months). With a puppy though...I think it's bound to happen sooner or later (my buddy's German Shepherd had a similar incident a month or so ago). Saturday's blowout was less severe. He was able to squish himself on one side of the kennel so he didn't get any on him. There was no getting away from today's mess though.  I felt bad for him...I could tell he wasn't happy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I wouldn't be happy either if I had poo on myself haha. It happens.

As they get older and their immune systems grow, the poops happen less often.

But yeah, I tried a wire crate with my one dog and didn't like it. She only liked being in there if it was covered in blankets. I think it felt too "prisony" for her.


----------

